# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Hãng hàng không Vietnam Airlines khuyến mại vé mua 1 tặng 1

## hangnt

_Hãng hàng không Vietnam Airlines (VNA) lần đầu tiên công bố hai sản phẩm khuyến mại mới áp dụng trên các đường bay nội địa với tên gọi “Sản phẩm Gia đình” và “Sản phẩm Du lịch”._

Trong chương trình này, hành khách mua vé có thể được giảm 50% chi phí so với cách thông thường, áp dụng cho các chuyến bay khởi hành từ ngày 05/9 đến 31/12/2011. Số lượng vé khuyến mại không hạn chế.


Với “Sản phẩm Gia đình”, khách hàng mua 1 vé người lớn hạng phổ thông (hạng đặt chỗ X) sẽ được tặng 1 vé miễn phí cho trẻ dưới 12 tuổi đi cùng chuyến bay. Sản phẩm này không áp dụng trên các chuyến bay vào ngày cuối tuần giữa Hà Nội - Đà Nẵng/ TPHCM và giữa TPHCM - Đà Lạt/ Buôn Ma Thuột/ Plei-ku/ Bình Định/ Phú Quốc.

“Sản phẩm Du lịch” áp dụng mức giá đặc biệt cho khách đi kết hợp 3 đến 5 chặng bay nội địa và các chương trình tour xuyên Việt bằng đường hàng không.

Cụ thể, khách đi hành trình Hà Nội – Đà Nẵng – TPHCM – Hà Nội giá vé 4, 5 triệu đồng; hành trình Hà Nội – Đà Nẵng – Nha Trang – TPHCM - Hà Nội giá vé 5,7 triệu đồng; hành trình Hà Nội – Đà Nẵng – Nha Trang – TPHCM – Huế - Hà Nội giá vé 6,9 triệu đồng.

Giá vé nói trên chưa bao gồm thuế, phí và khách hàng không được sử dụng gộp cùng lúc cả 2 sản phẩm.


_Nguồn:  NLĐ_

----------

